# 7 Days In The Outback



## Rocky in La. (Feb 14, 2006)

Leaving Saturday morning for 7 days in the outback, going to Chicot State Park in Central Louisiana. DW's been packing like we are going to be in it forever







. No cell phone service, fishing, board games, cooking & eating, and just general lounging, its going to be great.







This will be our first trip out so wish us luck, I'm sure I will have all kinds of questions next week.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Good Luck & I'm sure you will have Tons O' Fun








How Exciting






























Tami


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Have a great time I wish I was camping this weekend.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Rocky in La.,

DW and I are jealous. We still have 3 more weeks till our 1st trip of the season.

Have fun!!

C-Mac sunny


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We are one week away from our maiden voyage. Finally! Last week I tried to pack nearly everything we would need except food. We are now on our 1 week countdown.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Have a great trip, just got back from a 5 day jaunt. Bring plenty of charcoal and pick yourself up a nice family electric grill to cook the eggs and pancakes outside on the picnic table. remember the extesion cord


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Have a great trip. You'll be fine. After all, you picked the best Outback.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great Rocky in La.
Hope you have a great trip with lots of fun and R&R
Also have a safe trip out there
Don't forget to take lots of pics









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Rocky in La. said:


> No cell phone service, fishing, board games, cooking & eating, and just general lounging, its going to be great.
> [snapback]101284[/snapback]​


Okay, I just started reading "Eats, Shoots & Leaves," a really great book about grammar (Sick. I know







). I've just become a member of the Apostrophe Protection Society, so I have to comment - it's a requirement of my initiation.

If there is none of that stuff to be had, why would you go?









Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

have a great trip, Rocky!









Have fun... Be safe... Bring back lots of pictures!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Rocky in La.,

Sounds like you have a great week planned. sunny Enjoy, take some pic, and be safe.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rocky in La. said:


> ..snip...
> 
> No cell phone service, fishing, board games, cooking & eating, and just general lounging,
> ...snip...
> ...


That is EXACTLY how itâ€™s supposed to be. Enjoy the trip and a stepping away from reality for a few days.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Good luck and have fun Rocky, our long trip won't be until June, I am definitely jealous!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Enjoy and have a blast.

Thor


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi, Rocky in La - Have a great trip!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Have a wonderful time! action


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Okay, I just started reading "Eats, Shoots & Leaves," a really great book about grammar (Sick. I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're reading a book about Panda Bears??
















Dan


----------

